# Official "What Ever Happened To...." Thread!



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

This thread is to remember the "Can't Miss" players of the past that did miss and to predict who we'll be asking about in this way 5 years from now!!!



:gossip:


So here goes...




Whatever happened to:



Felipe Lopez
Chris Washburn
Harold Minor
Leon Smith
Olivier Saint-Jean
Todd Day
Bobby Hurley


:whoknows:


Future footnotes:

Eddie Griffin
DaSagana Diop
DerMarr Johnson
Joseph Forte


:swammi:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> Future footnotes:
> 
> Eddie Griffin


I might actually agree with you here, but you are going to get some Rockets fans pretty fired up with this one. You did it to yourself.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: Official "What Ever Happened To...." Thread!*



> Originally posted by <b>RollWithEm</b>!
> 
> I might actually agree with you here, but you are going to get some Rockets fans pretty fired up with this one. You did it to yourself.


The main difference between Griffin and all those guys mentioned above is that even if he turns out to be a bust, he will NOT be out of the league for at least the next 10 years. There will always be a place in the league for a 6'10" guy with shot blocking ability and decent shooting range. At worst, he turns out to be a Robert Horry (which of course is a bust for 3 1st round picks). But hey every team can use a Horry including his current team, the Rockets.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't remember any of these players being "Can't Miss". Well okay maybe Todd Day, Chris Washburn and to a lesser extent Minor. All of them had flaws to their game and even when he was drafted people second guessed the pick of Diop as a project. I really don't think that their are more than a handful of players who have a can't miss label during any draft and just about all of those would be taken in the top few picks of the draft. These players may have been disappointments but again I don't think that they were can't miss prospects to begin with.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

what ever happen to god shammgod?


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> Whatever happened to:
> 
> 
> Bobby Hurley


it's unfortunate that he got into that near-fatal car accident.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> This thread is to remember the "Can't Miss" players of the past that did miss and to predict who we'll be asking about in this way 5 years from now!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Lopez wasn't a can't miss prospect heading into the NBA. It was quite a surprise that he even went in the first round. He was carving out a nice career for himself until he tore up his knee last offseason.

Todd Day made a mini-comeback with the Suns a couple of years ago, and was surprisingly quite effective. However, he didn't stick, and eventually got cut by the Timberwolves as well.


----------



## NicD (Sep 11, 2002)

Olivier Saint Jean, if I'm not mistaken, now plays for the Mavericks and changed his name to Tariq Abdul-Wahad...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NicD</b>!
> Olivier Saint Jean, if I'm not mistaken, now plays for the Mavericks and changed his name to Tariq Abdul-Wahad...


Yup


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://harlemglobetrotters.com/players/index.php 

This whole page is a "where are they now"


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> what ever happen to god shammgod?


http://www.asia-basket.com/CHNplayer.asp?PlayerID=19581 

He is playing for the Zhejiang Horses in China


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> Eddie Griffin


What ever happened to Tyson Chandler?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official "What Ever Happened To...." Thread!*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> What ever happened to Tyson Chandler?


wow your a riot


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyus Edney
Mark Macon
Ed O'Bannon
Charles O'Bannon
Priest Lauderdale
Cuonzo Martin
Scottie Thurman
DeJuan Wheat
Korleone Young

and my top pick...
Keith Closs 





??????????
VD


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Wow. Issac Austin, Mark Strictland and Laron Profit is now playing in China, 



Alright, anyone ever seen or heard this player play before? ( link below)

or is that a joke by the hacker?

http://www.asia-basket.com/CHNplayer.asp?PlayerID=42939


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Tyus Edney: superb European Career with Lithuanian Kaunas and now the official NBA farm team Benetton trevisio. Could be a good back-up in the NBA

Ed O'Bannon: Poland

Charles O'Bannon: Poland

Priest Lauderdale: Bulgaria, nice stats, but...Bulgaria

Scottie Thurman: Oh my God, Switzerland, Taiwan, and so on

IMO, "can't miss players" should be regarded as High School All-Americans, who never made it in the NBA. For me, it's always on enigma: 15 players choosen out of thousands and thousands for their game...and something went wrong.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> and my top pick...
> Keith Closs
> 
> ...


http://www.valleydawgs.com/aroster.htm 

Closs is on the Pennsylvania ValleyDawgs in the USBL and is teamed with Yinka Dare.:laugh:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Tyus Edney


One of the stars of Benetton Treviso, Italy



















> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Charles O'Bannon


Since this sunday a new player of Benetton Treviso

Gretz


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

all you VC fans are going to get madd at me......what ever happen to Vince Carter?


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> 
> Alright, anyone ever seen or heard this player play before? ( link below)
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha
Well, why not? If Gregor ****a can be a real name (of a VERY solid player btw) why not this?


----------



## Creep (Apr 28, 2003)

*Ousmanne*

Where is Ousmanne Cisse at now a days? He was a second rounder out of high school by the nuggets before 2001-02. He averaged 13 BPG in hugh school so I found him pretty intriguing.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Ousmanne*



> Originally posted by <b>Creep</b>!
> Where is Ousmanne Cisse at now a days? He was a second rounder out of high school by the nuggets before 2001-02. He averaged 13 BPG in hugh school so I found him pretty intriguing.


Adirondack Wildcats (USBL)


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Cuonzo Martin
> VD


I think Cuonzo is an assistant coach at Purdue.

Where is *Richard Dumas*?


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Ousmanne*



> Originally posted by <b>Creep</b>!
> Where is Ousmanne Cisse at now a days? He was a second rounder out of high school by the nuggets before 2001-02. He averaged 13 BPG in hugh school so I found him pretty intriguing.


haha in the summer thats all I wanted for the 76ers. Ousmanne Cisse in my mind, was the answer to all our problems. 

Well I guess we survived without him :laugh:


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I'd like to know where is Shawn Respet, Khalid Reeves, Ed Obannon, Mario Bennett, and all those other underacheivers from that draft.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thief</b>!
> 
> 
> hahahahahaha
> Well, why not? If Gregor ****a can be a real name (of a VERY solid player btw) why not this?


I know..but that name just sounds wrong, plus it said his nationality is Chinese, and as a Chinese myself, I never recall any Chinese that sounds anywhere near those two words.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

whatever happened to Sharone Wright he was drafted 6th over all by the sixers in '94, and well since then nothing.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Shawn Respet: Poland, All-Star in 2003, I thought he has changed to turkish nationality

Khalid Reeves: played in Venezuala after disappointing Euro experience

Mario Bennett: Plays in france for Paris (ex club of T.Parker), knees problems. Still a really decent baller, but he is a bit too much clubbing in Paris.


What has happened to Mickael Dickerson ?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Official "What Ever Happened To...." Thread!*



> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> What ever happened to Tyson Chandler?



:rofl:




What ever happened to Vin Baker?


:groucho:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

And what ever happened to Bo Kimble?


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Played three years in France for team "Jet Lyon"...but couldn't stop them to fall in the second division of pro ball.

Today, maybe retired.

What is happening to Brad Sellers ?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!
> This thread is to remember the "Can't Miss" players of the past that did miss and to predict who we'll be asking about in this way 5 years from now!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Oliver Saint Jean is Tariq Abdul Wahad...he changed his name. Lopez is injured but far from the next latin MJ people thought he would become but he wasn't as good as hyped trust me....he was like a 170 SG coming into his first year frosh for St. John's...terribly undersized. He was not a "can't miss" coming out of college. He was projected to be a late first rounder coming out of HS...a second rounder coming out of college but he got picked late first round I believe...I guess that team still believed in his hype. Miner....oh boy....all flash...no real game...never really a "can't miss". Hurley got into a really bad accident but most people already thought he was too small to play in the pros when drafted. Washburn has to be the biggest "bust" and "can't miss" out of all the players you listed. He was supposed to be the next generation PF. Super athletic and gifted skill wise. He was like Webber without the jumper but we all know he never came close to that thanks to his offcourt problems. Griffin is very good actually but as long as he is in Houston don't expect him to contribute much in terms of ppg. He is the 4th option and even that is debatable. Diop is a defensive star even in HS...he only averaged 14 ppg in HS. I never expected Diop to become an offensive but defensive specialist which he is devloping into. His blocks per minutes show that. Dermarr was a very good...the next "Pip"...hopefully he can recover from his accident because his potential is still high. Forte..:laugh: ...lots of people loved him in college for NC and he was good but I never saw him as a "can't miss" in the next level. Forte was the next Hubert Davis....seriously watch Hubert in NC...same stats...same player. Never really thought he would become a star. I want to add some players to your list:

Kenny Skywalker
Randy White
Rashard Griffith < best center in HS at one point
Jerod Ward < best prep in the nation beating out Lopez to win 
HS player of the year I believe


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> whatever happened to Sharone Wright he was drafted 6th over all by the sixers in '94, and well since then nothing.


I believe that major injuries forced him to retire prematurely.


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

Where's DeAngelo Collins, he was briefly in Turkey.. where he at?

Lenny Cooke ..?


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Rashard Griffith : played for Euro Powerhouse Virtus Bologna ( ex teams of Jaric, Rigaudeau, Hawks draftee Andersen). Tried last year Magic camps but look miserable, really miserable. Big mistery???. Plays for Vitoria, same club as Scola (last year Spurs draftee) and Nocioni, the next Argentinian marvel. Brillant Euro career with an Euroleague title at Bologna

Ward: played in Spain 2nd division, but got cut. Was once the best player in Spain, destroying the opposition, played like C-Webb with outside and inside finesse. Enigma

Collins: wanted the big money from Darussafaka (Turkye) and was ejected after only one practice. No more on euro radar

Lenny Cooke: not in europe, made a try-out for Varese but wasn't kept for the team.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> Rashard Griffith : played for Euro Powerhouse Virtus Bologna ( ex teams of Jaric, Rigaudeau, Hawks draftee Andersen). Tried last year Magic camps but look miserable, really miserable. Big mistery???. Plays for Vitoria, same club as Scola (last year Spurs draftee) and Nocioni, the next Argentinian marvel. Brillant Euro career with an Euroleague title at Bologna
> 
> Ward: played in Spain 2nd division, but got cut. Was once the best player in Spain, destroying the opposition, played like C-Webb with outside and inside finesse. Enigma
> ...


I really thought Ward was a "can't miss" until his injuries in college. He should have been a superstar.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> Rashard Griffith : played for Euro Powerhouse Virtus Bologna ( ex teams of Jaric, Rigaudeau, Hawks draftee Andersen). Tried last year Magic camps but look miserable, really miserable. Big mistery???. Plays for Vitoria, same club as Scola (last year Spurs draftee) and Nocioni, the next Argentinian marvel. Brillant Euro career with an Euroleague title at Bologna


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/chatESPN?event_id=3309  

_Matt, Boston: Chad, Love your work on Insider. Yesterday you had a article discussing this years crop of High school players entering the draft. Is there any word on D'Angello Collins and Lenny Cooke two high school kids who went undrafted last year catching on with a NBA team next year?

Chad Ford: Yes. D'Angelo is in L.A. living with his mother. Lenny works outside, selling oranges from the curb. If that doesn't scare the hell out of Travis Outlaw, Charlie Villanueva, James Lang and Kendrick Perkins, Kris Humphries and any other high school player not named LeBron, I don't know what will._


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Whatever happened to Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf?!?!?!?!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Whatever Happened to Rex Chapman?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Rex got old and retired.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Whatever happened to Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf?!?!?!?!


I think he got deported or someting LOL


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Whatever happened to Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf?!?!?!?!


he signed a 10-day contract with some NBA team last season... can't remember which


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Robert Whaley was higher rated than Eddy Curry back in the day...


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Steve Payne, deAngello collins, and Ronnie Fields


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

Ronnie Fields leads the USBL in steals per game


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

steve payne :

An Euro journeyman: played three times in France, had his first contract with Dijon. Was huge rebounder, leading the league, then went to then-rich Turkey ( 1998 ???), but got lost. 
He played then in France again for two teams, as a defensive Power forward. Was too unidimensionnal to become something special.

Today, Spain....but I don't think in the first division, certainly second division.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> whatever happened to Sharone Wright he was drafted 6th over all by the sixers in '94, and well since then nothing.


I think he's playing in Japan but I'm not sure.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Dennis Scott, three-point specialist?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Cedric Ceballos? He was like one of the best second round draft picks ever!


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

What happened to:

Trajan Langdon
Lee Maybary
Haywood Workman
Matt Geiger
Johnny Newman
Jason Hart
Len Bias(jk R.I.P)
Mike Pentherby


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> what ever happen to god shammgod?


Wow, what a blast from the past. Did he even make the NBA? I remember him at Notre Dame.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Rex got old and retired.


No, he had internal injury problems. I think his kidney's were giving him trouble. Very sad. I loved him. He could have played another five years if his insides were alright.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

What ever happened to Charlie Bell? (College All-American for Michigan State in 2001)

What ever happened to Andre Hudson? (drafted in second round of 2001 draft by the Milwaukee Bucks)

What ever happened to Eddie Gill? (The twenty something year old who wasn't drafted out of Weber State, but started some games last year for the Grizzlies)

What ever happened to Jaron Rush? (Is he still in the slammer?)

What ever happened to Udonis Haslem and Teddy Dupay? (The waste of space and the tripper)

What ever happened to David Webber? (You know, Chris' Central Michigan graduate brother)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> What ever happened to Charlie Bell? (College All-American for Michigan State in 2001)
> 
> What ever happened to Andre Hudson? (drafted in second round of 2001 draft by the Milwaukee Bucks)
> ...


*Charlie Bell*
http://www.eurobasket.com/ITAplayer.asp?
PlayerID=26964 
Virtus Kinder Bologna, Italy

*Eddie Gill*
http://www.eurobasket.com/ITAplayer.asp?PlayerID=9833 
Bipop-Carire Reggio Emilia, Italy

*Udonis Haslem*
http://www.eurobasket.com/FRAplayer.asp?PlayerID=18067 
ES Chalon-Sur-Saone, France

*Teddy Dupay*
http://www.usbasket.com/USAplayer.asp?PlayerID=5071 
Rockford Lightning, CBA


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> *Charlie Bell*
> ...


Thanks! Unfortunately the Charlie Bell link doesn't work for me though.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Thanks! Unfortunately the Charlie Bell link doesn't work for me though.


http://www.eurobasket.com/ITAplayer.asp?PlayerID=26964


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Whatever happened to:

Randy Holcomb, SDSU, #57 in 2002 NBA Draft
Chris Christofferson, Oregon
Matt Barnes, UCLA
Byron Mouton, Maryland


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> http://www.eurobasket.com/ITAplayer.asp?PlayerID=26964


Thanks!!! I think I have a new avitar!


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I need to know, what happened to RON HARPER?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> What happened to:
> 
> Trajan Langdon


He plays (very well) in Italy with Benetton Treviso 












> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!Mike Pentherby


Mike Penberthy plays (very well too) in Italy with Naples










Gretz


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Whatever happened to:
> 
> Chris Christofferson, Oregon


He plays with Scavolini Pesaro, Italy


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

What's up with all those sponsors on the uniforms? They look like walking NASCAR's.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Udonis Haslem plays in France for team Chalons.
I thought that he would blast everything in France with his power inside game.
In fact he has some problems, 'cos he has to face bigger player than in college and his shoot isn't perfect for the moment. On defense, he is sometimes there.

But the potential is there, he seems to be very coachable. Next year, after a solid rookie season in France he may go to Italy or Spain.

God Shammgod once played in Turkye, than in Poland. But in Europe, US Pg are asked to have good shooting streaks..and God never had one. He's lost on my radar, sorry, maybe South America.

In Europe, there's no franchise system, so to get money to pay the best players, you have to give space on your jersey for your main sponsors. As simple as this.
For example, I think that the global budget of the Real Madrid is only 10 M$, just enough to pay Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## fsaucedo (May 3, 2003)

What happened to Vernon Maxwell?


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> Whatever happened to:
> 
> Randy Holcomb, SDSU, #57 in 2002 NBA Draft











Played for polish champs slask wroclaw 
then got injured (broken hand) and cut


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starbonis</b>!
> In Europe, there's no franchise system, so to get money to pay the best players, you have to give space on your jersey for your main sponsors. As simple as this.
> For example, I think that the global budget of the Real Madrid is only 10 M$, just enough to pay Rasheed Wallace.


That's all right.

But however here in Italy the team could be sometimes like franchise.

F.e. in 1994 the main Sponsor of Trieste ( Stefanel) moved from the northeastern city to Milan with many players like an american franchise.

Another example : in these last days there are rumors about the Ferrara team ( Lega2, second italian league) ; it could be relocated in Northeast italy ! It seems that two groups of investors, one from Verona and another from Pordenone, made an offer to Ferrara's president Mascellani to buy the team's sporting title.

Another rumor is about Mabo Livorno ( Serie A1 ) : the sporting title and the main sponsor ( Mabo) could be moved to the near Florence in 1 or 2 years.

Bye


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>16</b>!
> gheorghe muresan


He plays in France ( with Pau-Orthez, but i'm not 100% sure )


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Sorry Gheorge doesn't any longer play in France. I think he is retired and healing, because you know his height was due to a thyroidal disease. All the best to him

Alston: is having a superior Euro career in Spain, playing for powerhouse Barcelona (qualified in this year Final Four) and now for supreme spanish Real Madrid. Always solid. A nice guy.

Tony Dumas: was a disappointement with a brief stint in Italy, last time I heard of him he was in the second division of Spain.

Serge Zwikker: a big mystery. Due to Euro-rules, you can not have a lot of foreigners in your team to protect younger national and make them play. But , you can play as many Europeans as you want: so here's a 7"0 with Euro passport....and he is nowhere, not event in his home country Netherlands. Maybe injury ???


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*what ever happen to tmacs jumper*

in the last 3 clutch games of the playoffs ???

ok well whatever happened to 
ed cota
schea cotton..


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Leon Smith plays for Harlme Globetrotters

Muggsy and Webb retired.

Longley and Smits retired too. 

Menke Bateer and Wang Zhi Zhi.. I think u are just being sacarstic right?


----------



## tinygiant (Sep 10, 2002)

Ya, I'd love to know about Ed Cota too, one of my favorite college players ever. That guy could see things developping on the floor seconds before anyone else. It's a shame he never had a decent enough outside jumper.

But my player to add to the list is Miles Simon. Anyone who remembers Arizona's title run from a few years ago will remember that while Bibby and Dickerson were great players, Simon was really the heart of that team. Anytime they needed a tough basket, they always went to him. I was always a little surprised that a 6-5 shooting guard like him with good overall skills couldn't find a role in the NBA. Maybe it was a case of him being decent at many facets of the game, but not great at any. Maybe he needed to specialize to make it.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: what ever happen to tmacs jumper*



> ok well whatever happened to
> ed cota


he played this season in europe (euroleague) but i can't remember which team...


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Miles Simon played in 2003 in Venezuela for Guaros de Lara after brief stints in Italy, where he was banned from the league for using a fake Czech passport...

Ed Cota played in 2003 for Euroleague contenders Zalgiris Kaunas (Lithuania)


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>16</b>!
> whatever happen to
> 
> 
> ...


Bateer and Wang played in the NBA this season respectively for the Spurs and Clippers.

Looks like Luc Longley, Rik Smits, Spud Webb and Muggsy have all retired from bball.

Randell Jackson played in 2003 in the Dominican Republic and was cut during the season. Prior to that he played in Israel but left as he felt his life was at risk because of the US attack on Irak.

Leon Smith was last seen (early 2003) playing ball in Puerto Rico

Korleone Young signed this season for Autodor Sratov in Russia after averaging 15ppg, 7rpg in the CBA

Arthur Lee currently plays in Israel

Richard Dumas played in 2003 in the USBL (Westchester Wildfire)

Horacio LLamas started the season in Yugoslavia but returned to his home country Mexico in December


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel sad for Randy.  #57 pick in the draft, but the Sixers didn't give him a chance to show his skills. He carried my team (SDSU) to the NCAA Tournament by winning the MWC Tournament, where they beat UNLV in Las Vegas.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

whatever happened to paul mcpherson?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>16</b>!
> yeah and chris porter ???? what happen to him ????? is he in prison now ?????
> i have heard that he got caught red handed with weeds and was send to prison !!!!!!
> i dont think theres any ex-baller in the league that currently resides in a correctional institute right ??
> well with the exception of IV.....can you think of anyone ??????


this one porter dunk from auburn was just TOO HARD.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

Dalibor Bagaric What ever happen to him, and Trapanier from the Cavs.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>16</b>!
> yeah and chris porter ???? what happen to him ????? is he in prison now ?????
> i have heard that he got caught red handed with weeds and was send to prison !!!!!!
> i dont think theres any ex-baller in the league that currently resides in a correctional institute right ??
> well with the exception of IV.....can you think of anyone ??????


Sly Williams, although he may have just gotten out on parole.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>James White</b>!
> Dalibor Bagaric What ever happen to him,


:rofl:



And whatever happened to Dino Radja?




:laugh: 



And Kenny Satterfield?


:whoknows:


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Dino Radja, at the age of 37 and 50 years old knees, is still making havoc in the Adriatic League: 22 pts 9 rebs.

A venerable institution in his country, he plays when he has the feeling or the desire to play.

Should have been a real good NBA player, is born 20 years too soon. Would have benefited from Euro hype and be another Milicic.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

when healthy radja was better than kukoc in the NBA.

what happened to scott burrell, darrin hancock, tonny bennett, toby bailey


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> when healthy radja was better than kukoc in the NBA.


You obviously never saw Dino play. He was a nice offensive player but totally inept on defense. He would just wave as his man went by.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> You obviously never saw Dino play. He was a nice offensive player but totally inept on defense. He would just wave as his man went by.


I saw them both playing, i meant he was better statisticaly, he was on a bad team but played great, 
You're not trying to say Kukoc was a good defender?


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> I saw them both playing, i meant he was better statisticaly, he was on a bad team but played great,
> You're not trying to say Kukoc was a good defender?


No, Kukoc is a below average defender. But he is all-NBA compared to Radja.

There is really no comparison between the two offensively. Kukoc is an excellent ballhandler and passer for a man his size. Radja was a low post scorer who did not create for other players. He was a very good scorer though, because he had an excellent mid-range jump shot.


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

In case anyone was wondering, Bobby Hurley lives in Colts Neck, NJ, as a racehorse owner. He also helps his brother coach at St. Benedict's HS, and his father at St. Anthony's HS.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

> DeJuan Wheat


 globetrotters


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*what ever happened to....*

*Josh Moore: Michigan 300 lbs freshman center that transfered....?

*Melvin Levitt: Cinncinati high flyer with great hoops...?

*Wayne Turner: UK PG with great defensive skills...?

*DeAngelo Collins: High school All American at PF, great athlete...?

*Tamir Goodman: The Jewish Jordan, where is he now...?

*Kevin Braswell: Georgetown PG with a solid offensive game...?

*Nigel Dixion: FSU center that was 350 lbs and was going to play football...?

*Marvin O'Conner: St. Joe's scoring machine, where is he...?

*Chris Porter: Big time athlete, but up numbers his rookie year....?

*AJ Bramlet: Zona big man, good athlete and was drafted...?

*Luke Recker: Very good shooter and could preform in the clutch...?

*Presten Shumpert: Cuse shooter with great range and touch....?

*Alvin Jones: 76er big man that got drafted, but where is he....?

*Eddie Moore: Virginia Tech DE, great leader and super pass rusher....?

*Adrian McPherson: FSU QB that got kicked off two college teams I believe...?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: what ever happened to....*



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> *Luke Recker: Very good shooter and could preform in the clutch...?


Tested by Benetton Treviso few weeks ago, but not signed.


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

a lot of you people are posting players that clearly retired after long and strong careers. Whatever happened to Rik Smits? Come one, that's like saying whatever happened to Joe Dumars, maybe not as good but he was old and retired, players do that. Same with ROn Harper and a lot of the other players mentioned.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> *Josh Moore: Michigan 300 lbs freshman center that transfered....?
> 
> *Melvin Levitt: Cinncinati high flyer with great hoops...?
> 
> ...



Also

*Lynn Greer: Temple PG with great scoring ability....?

*Kevin Lyde: Temple big man, good size and strength...?

*Jason Parker: UK big man, compared to Elton Brand in HS...?

*Quincy Wadley: Temple sharp shooter and was a good defender...?

*Jason Harrison: Little big man for Mississippi, very fast....?

*Curtis Staples: Virginia sharp shooter got drafted by the Bulls...?

*Tim James: Miami star, All American great talent....?

*Deng: The one from UCONN not the one from Duke....?

*Rickey Moore: Great UCONN defender, awesome defensive ability...?

*Louis Bullock: Michigan sharp shooter with great range...?

*Cookie Belcher: Nebraska PG that has shades of Andre Miller in his game...?

*Kareem Ried: Arkansas PG with great passing skills and quickness...?

*Doug Granville: Great PG played like Ed Cota....?

*Toby Bailey: Was in the league for a little while, where is he...?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*I found I few of them.*



> *Nigel Dixon: FSU center that was 350 lbs and was going to play football...?


 I guess the 6-11 350 center transfered to Western Kentucky but I don't know if he will stay the coach left.



> *Lynn Greer: Temple PG with great scoring ability....?





> *Kevin Lyde: Temple big man, good size and strength...?


 They are both on Greenville the NBDL team. Greer averages 9 ppg and 2 apg, and Lyde 9 ppg and 6 rpg and was honorable mention for the 02-03 All NBDL team.



> *Jason Parker: UK big man, compared to Elton Brand in HS...?


  He is a South Carolina and will play there next year, damn I never new that!


Here is where Tamir Goodman....is, signed with Maccabi Tel-Aviv basketball team.


*Anyone else find anything?*


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: what ever happened to....*



> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>!
> *Alvin Jones: 76er big man that got drafted, but where is he....?


played for slask wroclaw (polish champs) avg like 2pts 2 rbs 4.5 fouls per game in euroleague. CUT


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>
> 
> 
> *Louis Bullock: Michigan sharp shooter with great range...?


In seasons 1999-2000, 2000-2001 and 2001-2002 Louis played for Milan and Verona, in the italian A1 league; now he play in the Spain's ACB league.













> Originally posted by <b>OZZY</b>
> *Cookie Belcher: Nebraska PG that has shades of Andre Miller in his game...?


Now he play for Biella, in the italian A1 league










Gretz


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Preston Shumpert has brought his game in Besançon (France), where he averages 22pts/game.

Besançon plays in Pro B, the second pro division in France, but they have a chance to climb in the first league.

Preston, as usually relies on his shooting, but he is also team commited. Will certainly not stay too much in Besançon and will play for bigger clubs.


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Tamir Goodman signed a contract with the eternal Israeli Champion (Maccabi Tel-Aviv) but he was loaned to Maccabi Ris'hon to perfect his game and get PT. Remember he is only 22.
Sorry, no stats


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Aj Bramlett plays for Lleida in Spain first division. Decent stats 13.2pts/6rbs/0.8 blks, but certainly no NBA material.

Kevin Braswell, after being cut from Belgium (it starts badly for him) found a club in Poland, where he averages over 18pts/game. This club (Komfort Stargard) has a nice backcourt as Braswell plays along Shawn Respert (ex-MSU) scoring 25pys/game with over 50% from 2 and near 45% from European threee point line


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

luis bullock
played this season for unicaja malaga (spain) along frederick weis & ademola okulaja
came from the bench and was the topscorrer. they reached the top 16 in the euroleague


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

:laugh: man all of you guys overseas know where these ballers are at.....well they do play in your league....thanks for the info though.

And how is Ed Cota doing, is he still winning championships over there?


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*What happened to Casey calvary*

Gonzo boy with major hops, was he blacklisted from the NBA.

What about Ryan Minor, did he ever make it Baseball.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Casey Clavary played half a season with French team Chalons-sur-Saone, teaming with former Florida standout Udonis Haslem . His first couple of games were very impressive, both 20pts/10rbs performances. After this, people started to focus on him in defense and he had a streak of bad games. He lost confidence, did not make the adjustments and got cut by his team earlier this year.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Who the hell are all these guys? Let's focus on guys who actually made the league.

What happened to Isaiah Rider? He was averaging about 17PPG last year when he was cut by the Nuggets... then zilch

James Robinson?
Nick Anderson??


----------



## ACE (May 5, 2003)

*Re: what ever happened to....*

*Wayne Turner: UK PG with great defensive skills...?

Wayne Turner played in Australia this year and averaged 19 points, seven rebounds and five assists .He has the ugliest jumpshot i have ever seen!

http://www.crocodiles.com.au/pages/index.cfm?Menu=playerprofiles&PageID=376


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> 
> Richard Dumas played in 2003 in the USBL (Westchester Wildfire)


Listed in this morning's transactions wire (15 May) as having been released by Westchester,

Harold Arcineaux (sp?)? Weber St. guard who had a great NCAA tourney a few years back.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> Who the hell are all these guys? Let's focus on guys who actually made the league.
> 
> What happened to Isaiah Rider? He was averaging about 17PPG last year when he was cut by the Nuggets... then zilch
> ...


All have retired a long time ago


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Harold Arceneaux is currently playing in France in the second professional division. He's one of the best scorer there.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Whatever happened to Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf?!?!?!?!


Ha had a career, mostly with the nuggets. He did all right as a shooter, but he was NO Iverson.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Dennis Scott, three-point specialist?


Forced early retirement (meaning NOBODY picked him up after he played for the grizz. ) 

He is now the Atlanta Hawks (his home town I would guess)commentator in the studio.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

What ever happened to Thurl Bailey?


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> What ever happened to Thurl Bailey?


After his last stint with the Jazz, 99-00 he retired. He has released some albums (Jazz music I think) and does TV work for the Utah Jazz's TV network. He is a frequent guest on local radio stations. Here is his web site http://thurlbailey.com/index.php


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> After his last stint with the Jazz, 99-00 he retired. He has released some albums (Jazz music I think) and does TV work for the Utah Jazz's TV network. He is a frequent guest on local radio stations. Here is his web site http://thurlbailey.com/index.php


Thanks. I had no idea that he was a mussician.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

What is Darrell Griffith doing?


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Thanks. I had no idea that he was a mussician.



I don't know if you remember Wayman Tisdale, but he is a musician now also! He does jazz and his music is REALLY very good! I have a lot of it myself. Check it out if you get the chance.





:yes:


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

Where's Marcus taylor and Quincy Lewis?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Quincy Lewis played this season for perennial Israeli champions Maccabi Tel-Aviv. He had a so-so season and probably will not be re-signed.

After being waived by the T-Wolves in October 2002, Marcus Taylor signed in CBA with Sioux Falls. His stats there: 8ppg, 2rpg, 2apg.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> whatever happened to paul mcpherson?


anyone? the kid had a HUGE vertical.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Paul McPherson played 8 games with the Yakima Sun Kings in the CBA (stats : 14ppg; 2,8 rbg;2,6 apg). He was released in November 2002 and apparently did not play afterwards.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Whatever happened to Chris Herren? Is he still with Fortitudo Bologna?


----------



## ^__^ (Jan 12, 2003)

what happened to 

rusty larue
rod grizzard
mookie blaylock (a few years ago he was one of top 10 pg)
brian cardinal
eddie gill
nick sheppard
joe crispin
ratko varda (i believe he has better overall skills than the likes of bruno sundov, primo brezec, just to name a few)
guy rucker
mikki moore
tyrone nesby 

and why is menkge bateer not in the spurs playoff lineup ??
dude is super strong and mobile and can hit 3 pointer in 
a breeze, i dont see why he cant complement duncan very well and since hes about the best player you can get with minimum prize, why not ultilize his talents to maximum. at a very least, hes has a 6 foul to give. and defensively hes a tower, taking up space and relieve duncan from all defensive pressure allowing him to score easily and preserve lots of energy.
i think spurs should allow this guy to play


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey look, its Mengke Bateer in a different SN (above)


:laugh:


----------



## ^__^ (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> Hey look, its Mengke Bateer in a different SN (above)
> 
> 
> :laugh:


LOL  i think lakers should grab this guy if possible to strengthen their frontline, dude is super strong and can rebound just imagine him and shaq at the same lineup, this might be the STRONGEST lineup in the league, well any frontline with shaq will be the strongest but add this guy to the lakers and you cant imagine how tough the lineup will be

i still think the spurs management didnt fully maximize bateer's talents, for a big thick guy like him, i am surprise he has 3 point range, whos the last big STRONG guy that can shoot 3's in a breeze ?? besides bateer i really cant think of anyone else.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Mikki Moore is playing for Roanoke in the NDBL.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Rusty Larue plays for Metis Varese (Link)

Joe Crispin plays for A.E.K. Athens (Link)


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> Quincy Lewis played this season for perennial Israeli champions Maccabi Tel-Aviv. He had a so-so season and probably will not be re-signed.


Didn't he sign a two year deal to play in Israel? I think that is what they reported here in Salt Lake.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

has anyone figured out where Harold Miner is at??????


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

What happened to Isaiah Rider?????????


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

ez8o5 said:


> has anyone figured out where Harold Miner is at??????


he played in europe for a while to the best of my knowledge, came back to play in the u.s but his knees were too damaged and couldnt play.
ver very rough info im going on though


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> he played in europe for a while to the best of my knowledge, came back to play in the u.s but his knees were too damaged and couldnt play.
> ver very rough info im going on though


No doubt that poster has spent the last 2 years and 1 month awaiting a reply.

-I remember last seeing Johnny Newman in the 03 WCF for the Mavs trying to defend Tim Duncan.

-Casey Calvary is playing quite well down here with the Townsville Crocodiles.

-Udonis Haslem has gone missing again. He was last seen earlier in the week curled up in the foetal position on his bedroom floor repeating the phrase "Dirk's gonna hurt me, Dirk's gonna hurt me, Dirk's...". Police say he doesnt have the lateral quickness to get very far.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Tractor Traylor???


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

ez8o5 said:


> has anyone figured out where Harold Miner is at??????



Harold is living in the outskirts of Las Vegas. I forget the site but they showed a picture of his house. Unlike many others, Harold was wise with his money and didn't blow it. Now, he can live comfortably for the rest of his life.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Whatever happened to...

Ed Cota
Ed / Charles O'Bannon
Courtney Alexander
Charles Smith (The One with the Knicks, and the one with the Spurs)
Jarryl Sasser
Brooks Thompson
Anthony Avent
Sasha Denilivic
Tariq Abdul Wahad
Donell Harvey


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

-Ed Cota is in the Euroleague, Team Zalgiris as of 2003-04
-Ed O'Bannon lives in Las Vegas, Nevada with his wife and kids and works as a car salesman
-Tariq Abdul-Wahad tried out for the Mavs training camp this season but was cut
-Jeryl Sasser is currently playing for Bnei HaSharon of the Israeli basketball league


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Didn't Tariq Abdul-Wahad play really well for only like one season? And wat ever happened to Nick Anderson


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Khalid El-Amin
Terrell Brandon (injuries i know)


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Whatever happened to...
> 
> Ed Cota
> Ed / Charles O'Bannon
> ...


- Ed Cota played for Zalgiris Kaunas (Lithuania)
- The O'Bannon bros played somewhere in Europe in the early 2000s but now I dunno where they are.
- Courtney Alexander played the 2nd half of the 2003-2004 season with Rome, then I dunno where He's end.
- Charles Smith (the Spurs's one) will sign for sure for a mighty euro team this summer

- Sasha Denilivic ? maybe you was talking about Sasha Danilovic ... he retired in autumn 2000 after other 3 seasons with Virtus Bologna (like he did before going to NBA)

Here an italian fansite
http://xoomer.alice.it/sambrett/sasha.htm

Pics
http://xoomer.alice.it/sambrett/sashagal.htm


somewhere in my computer I've some videos of Sasha, like the one with the famous "4-point shot" over Dominique Wilkins in the 1997-1998 season Final of the italian league between Virtus Bologna and Fortitudo Bologna, the one with Sasha in the Christmas TV advertising of Kinder (the main sponsor of the team at the time) or the one when he was a guest-star of a TV program


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Harold Miner
Todd Day
Keith Closs
Donnel Harvey
Omar Cook
Marcus Hatten
Baby Shaq(soforolis or som)
Khaleed El Amin(he was good,then cut,then idk)
Vincent Yarbrough(he was good in college and a lil bit wit nuggs)
Keon Clark

?!?!?!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

TiMVP2 said:


> Harold Miner
> Todd Day
> Keith Closs
> Donnel Harvey
> ...


Todd Day played the 2nd half of the 1997-1998 season for Scavolini Pesaro and he has been quite a bust ( lol 32mpg, 15ppg with 38% from 2, 27% from 3, 4.4 rebounds 3.4 turnovers ).
The Scavolini's supporters don't have nice memories when they read/listen that name ...

Yarbrough played relatively well for Messina during the 2003-2004 season and for Reggio Calabria this season, even if he was a little undisciplined; anyway these were both low-standing teams (Reggio Calabria has been last this season)
http://195.56.77.208/player/?id=YAR-VIN-81

http://195.56.77.208/player/pbd.pht...=1980&team=1109&type2=t&name_search=Yarbrough


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Future: Latrell Spreewell.

:smilewink


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

TiMVP2 said:


> Keon Clark
> 
> ?!?!?!


Smoking pot and playing golf.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Unless you follow basketball relatively closely then you might end up asking whatever happended for Peja? He has gone downhill faster than any big player in recent memory.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

he was injured a lot in this season right?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

TiMVP2 said:


> Harold Miner
> Todd Day
> Keith Closs
> Donnel Harvey
> ...


Omar Cook is playing right now in the finals of the Belgian league. Not a strong league, but its ok.

Khaleed El Amin is also playing in not the strongest league - Ukraine. But hes tearing it up. Got selected MVP of the season easily there.

Baby Shaq (Sofoklis) played in Olympiacos (Greece) and just lost in the league finals. Greek league is probably top3 in Europe and Olympiakos also plays in Euroleague.


----------

